# PPK/S-1...Small boat anchor?



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've about had it with my PPK/S-1. I have approximately 1300 rounds
through it, mostly reloads, and it is getting worse, not better. If it didn't
feel so good in my hands, I'd tape it to a big rock and drop it into the
middle of Elephant Butte Lake. 

However, since it does feel so good in my right hand, I guess I'll keep it
if I can find a good gun smith to fix it. I usually prefer to work on my guns
myself, but I don't know enough about this type of gun to know where to
attack it with my dremal tool. I'd probably make it worse. 

So, any one reading this know of a good gun smith who knows how to fix
the S&W made PPK/S?

Thanks!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

How is it getting worse? Even a gunsmith can't go on a description that vague.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

First, U should try more store bought ammo instead of reloads - to troubleshoot.

Second, if the gun still doesn't work - contact S&W. They have great customer service. They should be able to help U.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Getting Worse*

Well, when I talk to a gun smith, I will certainly go into much more
detail. What I mean is that it used to malfunction one in 30 or 35 rounds.

On Tuesday last it jammed every other round.

Using the Wolfe 24 lb. recoil spring, the cartridge ended up resting against 
the feed ramp, with the bullet just into chamber and the base of the
cartridge still in the magazine. I have four magazines and it did it with
all of them.

To clear it, I had to drop the magazine and pull the slide to the rear to 
drop the live round out of the gun. The round comes out with a dent in
the side where the slide hit it.

Using the factory 20 lb. recoil spring, the slide would stop just out of
battery. In this case, tapping forcefully on the rear of the slide would 
cause the cartridge to chamber fully.

By the way, it did this both with Fiocchi factory round nose ammo and my
hollow point reloads.

As far as purchasing more factory ammo, I believe quite strongly that
one should practice with what one carries. Furthermore, since I can't
afford to practice with one dollar a round ammunition, all my guns must be
able to shoot my reloads!

I guess I'll have to contact S&W. If they wimp out, I'll be forced to look
for another brand of concealable handgun. I might even go back to 
carrying a revolver!

Talk to Y'all Later!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Update*

I found an extra hour this afternoon and took my PPK/S-1 to the shooting
range. I had 20 rounds of my reloads and 20 rounds of Winchester White
Box flat points. They all fired! No problems! No jams of any kind!

I'm back in business!

What did I do? Well, I left the original recoil spring in place, and I switched
lubricants. I put a bit of tetra grease on the rails and recoil spring. I used
some Break-Free CLP on the other moving parts, like the trigger and 
hammer, and I dribbled a bit on the underside of the barrel and spring.
Then I let it set for 24 hours.

So, with this encouragement, I'll do some more reloading and get back to
the range. It feels so good in my hand, I just can't bring myself to replace
it. I sure hope it keeps on keeping on!

L8'er, TP.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yet another case of "a good cleaning and lubing does wonders"...

I just like cleaning mine...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Lubrication*

I try to clean my guns after every shooting session. I'm not so sure the
positive result came more from the different lubrication, which I'm sure
helped, or more from the return to the factory recoil spring.

Whatever the cause, it worked well. Now if I can get it to repeat the 
result with my next batch of reloads, I'll be in seventh heaven.

I sure didn't know that Walther handguns could be so sensitive to
different ammunition. Had I know, I might have had second thoughts
about getting a PPK/S. This gun is either going to work with my reloads, or
it is going to get a new owner!

L8'er, TP


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I bet it's the spring. These types of pistols are pretty delicately balanced machines. It's like a lot of springs in stasis.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I love a story with a happy ending.:smt023 As long as the pistol shoots reliably, I tend to think the spring might have been the culprit.
I wish you many hours of trouble free shooting.


----------



## Jinx (May 22, 2008)

I have a ppk stainless by S&W in 32... The only issue i ever had was one day i would pull the trigger and the hammer wouldn't move anymore.. (Very bad) not sure i'd ever rely on it to be a cary gun with that kind of performance.. Anyways I sent it back into s&w after about 4 weeks i got her back.. she works great again.. Aside from .32 being audiaciously as expensive as .45 its a fun little gun. I use break free on ALL my guns and never have problems with jams and such.. I put it on all moving parts and a small light amount all over the barrel before puting the recoil spring on.

Good shooting!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

My wife has a PPK/S and I have a Bersa Thunder 380. The Walther is prettier but the Bersa is a very good little pistol, especially for the money. We used to shoot our 380's a lot but now they are mostly safe queens. 380 ammo is pretty expensive, not a great self defense round, and not all that much fun to shoot. 9mm ammo is still fairly reasonable, packs a better punch and is what we shoot a lot when not throwing large chunks of money down range in the form of 45, 40 caliber or 357 magnum. :smt070
If I ever quit clinging to my guns and decide sell (which is doubtful) any of my pistols it will be the 380's.


----------

